# Marantz AV7005



## tes918 (Nov 23, 2008)

Pressed too many buttons on my remote, maybe? Everything was working fine but all of a sudden my front right and left speakers are not working in a 7.1 set up. My speakers are def techs with subs on board. The subs are working but when I check the system with a dvd containing speaker set up the sound check shows no sound coming from front right and left. Center ok, right rear ok, left rear ok, sbr ok, sbl opk. Sub woofer ok.
Whats up with that?

Tom


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Can you go in and reset the AVR back to factory defaults? Or check your speaker menu and see what speakers are on and off?


----------



## tes918 (Nov 23, 2008)

I was trying to set it to factory default but was having problems BUT I found the problem if some of you remember the good old days when a receiver had a switch on the front that went from A to B to A+B (speakers) well I was on B speakers which did not exist (inadvertainly) I went back to A problem solved. Of course that fix was not obvious as it was in the old days.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Tom, glad all is well and situation is resolved. 
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

tes918 said:


> I was trying to set it to factory default but was having problems BUT I found the problem if some of you remember the good old days when a receiver had a switch on the front that went from A to B to A+B (speakers) well I was on B speakers which did not exist (inadvertainly) I went back to A problem solved. Of course that fix was not obvious as it was in the old days.


Glad to hear that you have sound again.:T


----------



## akeoo7 (Feb 11, 2010)

tes918 said:


> I was trying to set it to factory default but was having problems BUT I found the problem if some of you remember the good old days when a receiver had a switch on the front that went from A to B to A+B (speakers) well I was on B speakers which did not exist (inadvertainly) I went back to A problem solved. Of course that fix was not obvious as it was in the old days.


Well I am glad everything is back to normal.
And Do you really have a point there!!
I always thought I was a techno geek, and now I am finding out how little I know.
If it wasn't for these nice forums, Service centers would be flooded with equipment, well that just needs a little tweak here or there.


----------



## håkan (Aug 20, 2006)

Is The 7005 failure of the Marantz
When it is used 2ch so it can not be described with the concept front of the full range of it is used main + sub but then cut the crossover set at the crossover frequency
You should be able to run full-range + sub main out


----------

